# Installing Ceiling Speakers in Pre-wired Home



## heywazzupdude (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello -

I hope anyone can give me some guidance in installing ceiling speakers for my pre-wired home. The ends of the wires are labeled (LEFT, RIGHT, CENTER) in the wall where my AV receiver is. When I opened the ceiling speaker covers, there were 3 speaker wires there that seem to continue somewhere else (seem like it loops around to whatever location). After seeing these wires, I wasn't sure exactly where to start. My question is - how can I identify which wire goes with what speaker? I'm assuming that I should identify the speaker wire first before I cut them. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you confident that the three wires you see in the ceiling are the same as those in the basement? If so, cut one, add the speaker, and find out which one it is at the basement connection by connecting each until you hear the speaker working. Ignore the existing labels. Create new labels as you go.

Before doing this, I would be checking the locations of the left and right speakers. What do you see there? Do all three cables go to all three locations, terminating at the same location?


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

You could use a tone and probe kit to figure out the wires.


----------

